

Ask HN: Would anybody hire a Web Science graduate? - dnt404-1

As a newer discipline, would you or do you know any companies that (will) hires a Web Science graduate? What are the potential job prospective in future in industry or is this confined to academics?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Web_science
======
PaulHoule
I see people who get PhDs in Web Science interview at places like Google,
Facebook, and Microsoft and Carnegie Mellon University and sometimes they get
in.

~~~
dnt404-1
Do they advertise specific jobs for Web Science? And, what do they work on
after they get in, if you know?

